# Specialized Recall notice



## HJ (22 Aug 2011)

Specialized Recall notice

Specialized have issued a recall on several of their lines

If you do own one of these bikes, Specialized have asked that you stop riding immediately and contact the retailer where you purchased the bike.

2011 SIRRUS COMP
2011 VITA COMP
2011 TRICROSS
2011 SIRRUS EXPERT
2011 VITA EXPERT
2011 TRICROSS COMP
2011 SIRRUS ELITE
2011 VITA ELITE
2011 TRICROSS SPORT

Specialized have received reports from the field that brake bosses on carbon forks (manufactured by Advanced Group), fitted to the above mentioned models of 2011 Sirrus, Vita and Tricross bicycles, could come loose and disengage from the fork.

Whilst the number reported is very small Specialized wishes to make sure no further failures occur.

Therefore, if your bicycle is affected, please stop riding immediately and contact the Specialized retailer where you purchased the bicycle. They will be able to advise you on how to proceed further with this notice.

This recall is being conducted in cooperation with UK Trading Standards.

If you have any further questions please contact Specialized on 020 8391 3502

Or visit their website at www.specialized.com/gb/gb/bc/home.jsp


----------



## Nebulous (23 Aug 2011)

If I'm reading this correctly, I think they may well find the problem is bigger than that. 

I have a 2010 allez and have had a problem with both front and back brakes coming loose.


----------



## gavroche (23 Aug 2011)

I have a 2011 Allez and so far it is ok although the brakes are a bit noisy.


----------



## Norm (23 Aug 2011)

Nebulous said:


> If I'm reading this correctly, I think they may well find the problem is bigger than that.
> 
> I have a 2010 allez and have had a problem with both front and back brakes coming loose.


I'd recommend getting it properly checked out, but I'd also say that claiming to have issues when your bike, model year and even brakes aren't covered by the recall could be seen as scaremongering.


----------



## PpPete (23 Aug 2011)

AFAIK the Allez has dual caliper brakes - so would not be subject to the kind of problem that models equipped with V brakes would have?


----------



## s_casey99 (23 Aug 2011)

I've been in contact with Specialized over this as I bought a Sirrus recently. The problems have been spotted at PDI so if your bike hasn't had any problems you shouldn't have a problem. 

Better to be safe than sorry though so I'd suggest taking the bike back to your dealer and getting the forks replaced.


----------



## Nebulous (23 Aug 2011)

Norm said:


> I'd recommend getting it properly checked out, but I'd also say that claiming to have issues when your bike, model year and even brakes aren't covered by the recall could be seen as scaremongering.



Don't think it's the same thing at all - if as someone else said the recall is for V brakes. 

Bike has been and is great - but both front and back brakes came loose. When back one came loose I didn't have an Allen key and didn't have any easy means of recovery, so I carried on and pretty much wore out a brake pad and rubbbed the paint off the rim. 

I replaced the pads and added tightening the bolt to my list of regular maintenance and it has been fine since.


----------



## s_casey99 (24 Aug 2011)

Also,

Specialized will offer you £20 to spend on Specialized goods in compensation.
So a nice little saddle bag or bottle cage in compensation of the fact they can't be absolutely sure that the front brake isn't going to come off your bike whilst coming down a hill.
Nice.


----------



## 2pies (25 Aug 2011)

I have the Tricross. Haven't had any problems personally but I remember someone in a random bike shop telling me about this. I assumed he was just trying to scare me away from buying a Spec. as that shop didn't sell them. 

I'm taking the bike back to the LBS for its free 3 month check-up this weekend and will mention it to them.


----------



## Rob3rt (1 Sep 2011)

Nebulous said:


> Don't think it's the same thing at all - if as someone else said the recall is for V brakes.
> 
> *Bike has been and is great - but both front and back brakes came loose. When back one came loose I didn't have an Allen key and didn't have any easy means of recovery, so I carried on and pretty much wore out a brake pad and rubbbed the paint off the rim. *
> 
> I replaced the pads and added tightening the bolt to my list of regular maintenance and it has been fine since.



Believe it or not, the tightness on bolts on bicycles need to be checked periodically and re-torqued if required. Shame you had to learn the hard way


----------



## Alembicbassman (1 Sep 2011)

Gotta love re-calls


Shimano replaced my 15 year old Altus chainset for free last year as it was recalled in 1995


----------



## Moss (7 Sep 2011)

Alembicbassman said:


> Gotta love re-calls
> 
> 
> Shimano replaced my 15 year old Altus chainset for free last year as it was recalled in 1995



What a cheek! Well done! Brilliant.


----------



## eml1909 (8 Sep 2011)

Don't just settle for a £10 or £20 voucher. WHat Specialized (and their retailers) are not advertising is that, instead of a voucher and new forks, they will also offer you either (i) a voucher for the price you paid for your bike plus 10%, which can be redeemed against any Specialized bike, or (ii) a like-for-like replacement bike or (iii) your money back.

I know someone who has just been offered a brand new 2012 version of his existing bike in return for the "faulty" one.


Now **that's** a result!!! What a jammy so-and-so ....


----------



## gillelive (8 Sep 2011)

eml1909 said:


> Don't just settle for a £10 or £20 voucher. WHat Specialized (and their retailers) are not advertising is that, instead of a voucher and new forks, they will also offer you either (i) a voucher for the price you paid for your bike plus 10%, which can be redeemed against any Specialized bike, or (ii) a like-for-like replacement bike or (iii) your money back.
> 
> I know someone who has just been offered a brand new 2012 version of his existing bike in return for the "faulty" one.
> 
> ...




My 2011 Sirrus comp is in the lbs for new forks, been in for nearly 2 weeks waiting for the carbon forks to be delivered. Anyway due to pick it up on Saturday. There is no mention of vouchers or money back so what do I do? Is there any paperwork or web links that I can refer to that states what Spec and their retailers will offer? I don't want to look a tit in the shop asking for something that's not on offer....cheers


----------



## eml1909 (11 Sep 2011)

gillelive said:


> My 2011 Sirrus comp is in the lbs for new forks, been in for nearly 2 weeks waiting for the carbon forks to be delivered. Anyway due to pick it up on Saturday. There is no mention of vouchers or money back so what do I do? Is there any paperwork or web links that I can refer to that states what Spec and their retailers will offer? I don't want to look a tit in the shop asking for something that's not on offer....cheers



Tell your retailer that you have changed your mind and that you would prefer to take one of the other options being offered by Specialized. (You don't need to give any reason at all, but you could say that you do not want the new forks because they are not an exact match for your old forks and you have also lost confidence in the safety of the bike).

Tell them that Specialized are offering either a voucher for the value you paid plus 10% (to be redeemed against any Specialized bike) or a like-for-like swap.

Tell them to check with Specialized if they are not aware of this.


----------



## eml1909 (11 Sep 2011)

eml1909 said:


> Tell your retailer that you have changed your mind and that you would prefer to take one of the other options being offered by Specialized. (You don't need to give any reason at all, but you could say that you do not want the new forks because they are not an exact match for your old forks and you have also lost confidence in the safety of the bike).
> 
> Tell them that Specialized are offering either a voucher for the value you paid plus 10% (to be redeemed against any Specialized bike) or a like-for-like swap.
> 
> Tell them to check with Specialized if they are not aware of this.




PS Sorry for not replying sooner - have been offline for a few days. Good luck!


----------



## gillelive (12 Sep 2011)

lbs has been really helpful, got bike back saturday but not entirely happy with the forks, they are not a good match and i think make the bike look a little odd

i am due in the shop for a bike fit thursday (free of charge, have had knee issues) and they said they will look again at the forks, if not happy they mentioned the other options from Spec so i will see how things go on thursday

thanks for the info


----------



## MrAquatic (13 Sep 2011)

Had the forks on my Sirrus Elite 2011 replaced this week. As far as i can tell they are exactly the same type as the old ones, the only difference being they now look shiny and come with a sticker at the top.


----------



## gillelive (16 Sep 2011)

gillelive said:


> lbs has been really helpful, got bike back saturday but not entirely happy with the forks, they are not a good match and i think make the bike look a little odd
> 
> i am due in the shop for a bike fit thursday (free of charge, have had knee issues) and they said they will look again at the forks, if not happy they mentioned the other options from Spec so i will see how things go on thursday
> 
> thanks for the info



all sorted, mistake at lbs, wrong forks fitted, elite in place of comp, now looks the dogs danglies

did have a look at 2012 model but didn't like the new style, it's changed quite a bit but not for the better


----------



## AhThisFeckinThing (16 Sep 2011)

gillelive said:


> I don't want to look a tit in the shop asking for something that's not on offer....cheers



I'd be brilliant at this!


Just found this post, I have a Tricross 2011 standard model, which is only 3 months old, but the gearing has never felt smooth, so if I could change for a new model I might just try. Commuting in the middle of the night is no fun when you are waiting for your brakes to fail. I will be contacting my shop tomorrow and thanks for the information. 
Just checked the 2012 spec, it doesn't even have the front carbon fork now 

I also don't like that blue colour frame. If I could change to an alternative equivalent, any suggestions. I thought maybe Cannondale CAADX 105


----------



## Damaged Hero (17 Sep 2011)

My Sirrus Comp went in on Thursday,I asked them to show me the new forks that they intended to fit,I was reasonably happy with the match and told them to go ahead.

I asked about the £20 voucher and was told he belived it was for £10 not £20,Is he pulling a fast one ?

Pity anybody with a Vita though,he said the replacement forks for that model don't match at all.

Should be getting it back on Saturday


----------



## David_widnes (17 Sep 2011)

does anyone know what the time limit for getting the replacement forks is?


----------



## AhThisFeckinThing (17 Sep 2011)

David_widnes said:


> does anyone know what the time limit for getting the replacement forks is?


If its a product recall it should be indefinite. Called my shop today, they are ordering forks and 'believed' there is a voucher as well. If unable to get the parts, they said they would exchange for a new bike.


----------



## FFCFC (18 Sep 2011)

Hi

I bought a Tricross Comp 2011 about 3 months ago and have just had the forks replaced but they are a very poor match and I am not impressed! Why did Specialized not at least finish the forks in white or black gloss instead of dark grey matt?

The new Tricross 2012 models are a step backwards in terms of spec and I don't want disc brakes that add unnecessary weight and maintenance issues. My question therefore is has anyone actually managed to get a refund from Specialized? This seems to be the only satisfactory option for me?

Sam


----------



## eml1909 (18 Sep 2011)

FFCFC said:


> Hi
> 
> I bought a Tricross Comp 2011 about 3 months ago and have just had the forks replaced but they are a very poor match and I am not impressed! Why did Specialized not at least finish the forks in white or black gloss instead of dark grey matt?
> 
> ...




I haven't done it myself, but I know for a *fact* that Specialized will give a full refund if you're not happy with the other alternatives.


----------



## AhThisFeckinThing (18 Sep 2011)

eml1909 said:


> I haven't done it myself, but I know for a *fact* that Specialized will give a full refund if you're not happy with the other alternatives.



Wonder how this works on the cycle to work scheme?


----------



## scratch2 (20 Sep 2011)

(Damaged Hero) or anyone else who has seen then new fork.

For the Sirrus Comp, how close a match is the new fork, does it look very odd on the bike, or ok?
I have read it is not painted the same as the old fork.
Could someone post a picture of the new (and old)?
Thanks,
Andrew.


----------



## Damaged Hero (20 Sep 2011)

Just picked mine up.

I had to call them today in the end.I was told it would be done for last Friday,I said i wasn't going to collect until Saturday.They said they would call when it was done.... They didn't ...

Pleased with the match,the forks do have a matt finish to them but i think they look OK.Not sure how they will look on other models though.Mine is the Sirrus Comp

Oh ... And i was given a £10 Voucher,I mentioned that it was £20 they said it wasn't


----------



## gillelive (20 Sep 2011)

scratch2 said:


> (Damaged Hero) or anyone else who has seen then new fork.
> 
> For the Sirrus Comp, how close a match is the new fork, does it look very odd on the bike, or ok?
> I have read it is not painted the same as the old fork.
> ...



Andrew, a few pics here, not the best as taken on my phone, the forks look better in the flesh if you know what I mean......and yes the bike is inside, it's on my turbo while my leg gets better (tendon strain) so only doing some light work, cheers


----------



## scratch2 (20 Sep 2011)

Gillelive / Damaged hero,
Thanks for your posts, I think the new fork looks fine on the Sirrus Comp, certainly something I think I can accept. 
Good to see Specialised have taken the few brake mouting point failures seriously and are replacing all forks - just in case.
Thankyou for uploading the photos.

Andrew.


----------



## rossjevans (20 Sep 2011)

I am assuming the forks pictured are the same being used as replacements across all models?

I spoke to Specialized directly about this yesterday and their response wasn't brilliant. They don't seem to have a fixed policy in place on resolution which means some customers may get different offers to others. 

They mentioned that the mismatch with the new forks is mostly happening on the women's bikes and hence they are most likely to offer the refunds/exchanges on those models. 

Would be interested to see pictures of any Tricross's with the new forks.


----------



## FFCFC (21 Sep 2011)

I can confirm these forks are swapped out on the Vita Comp too and don't match. The LBS have agreed to swap the 2011 for the higher spec 2012 Vita Comp.

Different forks are added to the Tricross and they are a very poor match (can post pictures if anyone is interested) and Specialized have confirmed I am entited to a full refund. Now looking at a Cannondale SuperX or CAADX 2011 or 2012 models. Anyone have any experience of these bikes?


----------



## PK99 (21 Sep 2011)

FFCFC said:


> Hi
> 
> I bought a Tricross Comp 2011 about 3 months ago and have just had the forks replaced but they are a very poor match and I am not impressed! Why did Specialized not at least finish the forks in white or black gloss instead of dark grey matt?
> 
> ...




I got a full no quibbles refund from my LBS - i and my club do put a lot of business their way


----------



## AhThisFeckinThing (21 Sep 2011)

FFCFC said:


> Different forks are added to the Tricross and they are a very poor match (can post pictures if anyone is interested) and Specialized have confirmed I am entited to a full refund. Now looking at a Cannondale SuperX or CAADX 2011 or 2012 models. Anyone have any experience of these bikes?



Pictures would be good, my Tricross getting done this week, but if rubbish I too will be looking at the Cannondale. My only problem is I really need a bike with holes in the back to hold my rack


----------



## gillelive (21 Sep 2011)

rossjevans said:


> I am assuming the forks pictured are the same being used as replacements across all models?
> 
> I spoke to Specialized directly about this yesterday and their response wasn't brilliant. They don't seem to have a fixed policy in place on resolution which means some customers may get different offers to others.
> 
> ...




I know the Sirrus forks are not the same across the range. I have the comp and my lbs fitted (in error) the forks for the sport model, these had a high gloss finish and carbon effect wrap. They have since been replaced with the forks in the pictures I posted, matt black carbon and match the rest of the pintwork. I am not sure about the rest of the Spec range.


----------



## FFCFC (21 Sep 2011)

AhThisFeckinThing said:


> Pictures would be good, my Tricross getting done this week, but if rubbish I too will be looking at the Cannondale. My only problem is I really need a bike with holes in the back to hold my rack




Hope these show the matt colour of the forks against the previous black and white gloss forks. Let me know if you would like any other pictures.


----------



## scratch2 (22 Sep 2011)

Gillelive / Damaged hero,

Thanks for your replies, what model year are your bikes 2010, 2011 or?? and are they both Sirrus Comp? 

Andrew.


----------



## gillelive (22 Sep 2011)

scratch2 said:


> Gillelive / Damaged hero,
> 
> Thanks for your replies, what model year are your bikes 2010, 2011 or?? and are they both Sirrus Comp?
> 
> Andrew.



The recall is on 2011 models and that is what I have........


----------



## AhThisFeckinThing (22 Sep 2011)

FFCFC said:


> [attachment=5343MG_5914.JPG][attachment=5343MG_5914.JPG]
> 
> 
> Hope these show the matt colour of the forks against the previous black and white gloss forks. Let me know if you would like any other pictures.



Thanks for that, I see nothing that would put me off......we shall see....


----------



## DougieAB (25 Sep 2011)

My wife was given a brand new Vita Elite from Dales Cycles in Glasgow because they could not provide front forks the same colour (white) to match her old 2011 bike. Result


----------



## AhThisFeckinThing (29 Sep 2011)

Got my forks done, they look fine. Got an added bonus of rack holes for carrying any front panniers. No vouchers though. At least its done.


----------



## bristol-dave (30 Oct 2011)

hi, i know its not listed, but just checking. i have a specialized sirrus 2011, but just the entry level, i assume their ok yea ?


----------



## Norm (30 Oct 2011)

bristol-dave said:


> hi, i know its not listed, but just checking. i have a specialized sirrus 2011, but just the entry level, i assume their ok yea ?


 Yes, those are fine as they don't have the carbon forks.


----------



## bristol-dave (30 Oct 2011)

Phew ! cheers Norm .


----------



## Mike! (13 Nov 2011)

Dropped my sirrus in to have this swap yesterday, they currently have 3 bikes that have been waiting 3 weeks for forks from Specialized 

Looks like i may be without my commuter for a little while yet....


----------



## ransomz (23 Nov 2011)

I have a new 2011 tricross comp on order which will come with the replacement forks, I am worried they will be matt ! Has anyone had gloss forks ?


----------



## JRob (26 Nov 2011)

I had a Vita Expert. When I took it in after the recall they replaced the fork with a non-matching fork. I complained and they replaced my bike with the 2012 Vita Pro. Very happy with result.


----------



## Mike! (11 Dec 2011)

Got my sirrus back, the fork matches well and looks good, also got my £10 voucher towards other specailized goods so happy enough here.


----------



## Crankarm (3 May 2012)

If I was without a bike for 2-3, 4 weeks then I would want to be properly compensated. A £10 voucher would NOT be sufficient. Are they making provision for giving affected owners courtesy bikes?


----------



## Armegatron (29 May 2012)

I have a 2011 Tricross Sport - is this recall still active as I'm now concerned after reading this that the braking system is unsafe?

What would the chances of me getting replacement forks be seeing as this is almost a year on from the start of the thread?


----------



## Norm (29 May 2012)

In the motoring world, recall notices are for ever so it doesn't matter how long you request the replacement after the notice was issued. I don't think there is similar legislation in place around bikes but I'd be very surprised if Spesh didn't honour it anyway, if your bike is one of those affected.

I'd call them on the number listed in the OP.


----------

